# Sunken Dreamboats



## Adrienne (Nov 20, 2008)

It's that testosterone-y time again -- the time when People magazine gets all hot and bothered as it anoints the new Sexiest Man Alive. But sexiness, like fame, can be fleeting. While certain actors... more always maintain their allure (think Paul Newman, Cary Grant, Sidney Poitier) or grow more lust-worthy with age (George Clooney and Patrick Dempsey weren't exactly eye candy in their youth), some don't. At all. The 10 celebrities who follow have squandered their media-endorsed hotness through word, deed and/or general indifference toward their appearance. A few are simply no longer as aesthetically pleasing as they once were (and don't get us wrong, we're not looking to punish anyone just for growing older or puffier, although actresses rarely receive that same courtesy), while others are so far gone from their handsome heyday that they trigger a cringe reflex. So, strap on your scuba gear, grab your laminated copy of this year's Sexiest Man Alive issue with Hugh Jackman, and dive into our list of sunken dreamboats ...



Nick Nolte



Mickey Rourke



Jude Law



Val Kilmer



Tom Cruise



Vince Vaughn



Mel Gibson



Jared Leto



Russell Crowe



Wesley Snipes
Source
While I agree that some of these aren't necessarily physically unattractive, their egos, behaviors and oddest of choices in the past years do make me cringe a bit.


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 20, 2008)

oh lordy that is the truth! Mickey Rourke doesn't even look like his old self. Mel Gibson was a hottie in the before pic.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 20, 2008)

A couple of them are pretty frightening, while other are just bad photos. Vince Vaughn will always be sexy to me, i don't care what he looks like!!


----------



## Karren (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought we were going to talk about ships!!!







Hahahaha

Guess they should have been using makeup and moisturizers like some of us guys?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree, some are just bad pics and others, well...it happens. People age, God forbid!

Mickey Rourke though, man, he looks seriously bad. I remember him from the movie 9 1/2 weeks with Kim Basinger and he was HOT HOT HOT!! I heard he was doing boxing or something in real life and got his face mangled, then he had plastic surgery to correct it and now that is what he looks like! Scary...


----------



## Darla (Nov 20, 2008)

makes me wonder if things go the other way, seriously geeky or strange looking when young and looking better as they aged?

any ideas?


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 20, 2008)

I've wondered about that. I remember girls that were sorta geeky in high school and now they're so...cool. They're fun to hang out with and alot of them came out of the shells. In turn, alot of the popular kids are now nasties with nowhere going jobs lol.

In reference to other comments, I really think they including these guys for other reasons. I think with this list it's not so much basing it on looks but how they've behaved as well in the past couple years. There's nothing sexy about making racist comments, tax fraud and throwing phones.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 21, 2008)

Great list Adrienne. But who the heck is Jared Leto?


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 21, 2008)

Jared Leto is from the 90's show My So Called Life. He is a singer now. Aquilah can tell you all about him! He is so dreamy!


----------



## Darla (Nov 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think with this list it's not so much basing it on looks but how they've behaved as well in the past couple years. There's nothing sexy about making racist comments, tax fraud and throwing phones.



excellent point!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif In reference to other comments, I really think they including these guys for other reasons. I think with this list it's not so much basing it on looks but how they've behaved as well in the past couple years. There's nothing sexy about making racist comments, tax fraud and throwing phones.



Good point Adrienne, I thought about that too, since some of the pictures were mugshots.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 21, 2008)

lol. Jared Leto is neither sexy in the before photo, OR the after photo.

A lot of them just haven't aged well. I can't believe how good vince vaugn used to look. His current appearance makes him look so sleazy (not that he wasn't before!)

Also, I noticed that for some, they've chosen the least flattering pics of these guys that are around! Like mel gibson's arrest photo! who looks good in a mug shot?


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great list Adrienne. But who the heck is Jared Leto? The only reason I knew who he was was from the movie "requiem for a dream." While I have not seen the movie I do love the soundtrack lol


----------

